# Audi A3 Xenia double din install + Carbon Vinyl



## nadavn (May 27, 2010)

Just for some show off (cause I aint really able to do HALF the things you guys do here ...)

What do you think?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

nadavn said:


> Just for some show off (cause I aint really able to do HALF the things you guys do here ...)
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


Nice job with the carbon fiber- looks good!
I'd delete the last pic before people on this Forum see it- otherwise, standby for a few flames coming your way!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

nadavn said:


>


----------



## nadavn (May 27, 2010)

LOL


yeah ...

I totally deserve that one


----------



## nadavn (May 27, 2010)

Another LOL - Deleting it now won't do ... I'm already flamed 

Sorry abt that folks ... I shouldn't have put dreams infront of prestige!!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

nadavn said:


> Another LOL - Deleting it now won't do ... I'm already flamed
> 
> Sorry abt that folks ... I shouldn't have put dreams infront of prestige!!


meh, just edit and say it is photoshop'd!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Not another fecking POSER? No one has an S3 or RS3 in the US. I just hate POSERS. Take that badge off immediately


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

clearly that isnt a US plate /sarcasm


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u need to cf the rest of the parts.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

CF the rest or remove it from radio trim.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

CF the ash tray and shifter surround.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

nadavn said:


> What do you think?


Those mats are an abomination.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> Not another fecking POSER? No one has an S3 or RS3 in the US. I just hate POSERS. Take that badge off immediately


Somebody who lives in my building has an S3, in Dallas. Mexico front plates, TX rear plates. I wanted to go say hi but my wife thought it would be weird. I'll go see if I can snag a pic if it's still outside.


----------



## nadavn (May 27, 2010)

mattA3 said:


> CF the ash tray and shifter surround.


I'd so love to do it!

But cf the shifter arround? sounds like an impossible hell ... ideas?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

nadavn said:


> I'd so love to do it!
> 
> But cf the shifter arround? sounds like an impossible hell ... ideas?


shifter surround is actually pretty simple.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah shifter surround is the easy part. Do a search for shifter boot removal and keep in mind it is not the same procedure for the manual trans. The hardest part for me was separating the aluminum peice fron the ash tray lid. Reply back if you dont find info through the search.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

looks good!
whered you get the bezel that surrounds the head unit?
not the larger one, the smaller one that fits between the head unit and the plate


----------

